# Pic of LED Light Added to HS520



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Modified the starter switch (which I never use) to move it sideways on the side of a battery and switch/fuse case. Then mounted the case to the modified starter bracket on my HS520. Installed a battery, weatherproof switch, Battery Tender Junior pigtail and fuse holders, and 4x2 LED light. 

I get 630 lumens for 3+ hours. Battery is 1.3 Ah; it takes about 90 mins to recharge if fully drained.

I just need to make a plug cover for the starter prongs and a gasket for the case.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool, nice setup. I was thinking of something similar for my HS720 since I keep it in my garage during the winter. 

The other option of course is to figure out a lighting coil on the flywheel.

Battery is definitely the easier option.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Cool, nice setup. I was thinking of something similar for my HS720 since I keep it in my garage during the winter.
> 
> The other option of course is to figure out a lighting coil on the flywheel.
> 
> Battery is definitely the easier option.


Thanks. Originally I was going with a coil solution, and even a tilt switch/auger handle engagement. But I've almost been clipped twice now by cars turning the corner. That's when I realized the real value of the light is to be seen, not to see ahead of me. In other words, even when standing next to my machine with the machine off the light is on for safety.

I also learned the value of reflective clothing the same day. Safety First for me from now on.

BTW how do you like your 720? They are on sale here in Calgary and I'm thinking of getting one. Do you have the GX with the old style handle or the GS with the new chute controls?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice job.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks. Originally I was going with a coil solution, and even a tilt switch/auger handle engagement. But I've almost been clipped twice now by cars turning the corner. That's when I realized the real value of the light is to be seen, not to see ahead of me. In other words, even when standing next to my machine with the machine off the light is on for safety.
> 
> I also learned the value of reflective clothing the same day. Safety First for me from now on.
> 
> BTW how do you like your 720? They are on sale here in Calgary and I'm thinking of getting one. Do you have the GX with the old style handle or the GS with the new chute controls?


So far, so good. I like it a lot. I do wish it had a light though. 

I was considering the simplicity with the shedder auger, electric chute controls, and light. But all in all, Something about it didn’t sit right with me. 

I found a thread with a guy who added lights to a GC powered mini bike. He used a Chinese EBay gx200 flywheel and charge coil. He apparently had to drill and tap one of the available bosses to mount the coil. But had to remove the ring gear for the electric start. 

I don’t want to sacrifice electric start though, my wife uses the 720 more then I do. And she has a history of should pain...

I’ll likely copy the on board battery idea and keep it on a trickle charger.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks great. Good job, good idea.

Don't mean to side track from a 720 discussion, but I'm right with you on wanting to be seen. I've had two close calls, with one being too close for comfort. 

By the way, thank you again for the glorious Alberta Clippers that have been coming my way as of late...11.5 feet of nice clean snow since December 8.




CalgaryPT said:


> ...I've almost been clipped twice now by cars turning the corner. That's when I realized the real value of the light is to be seen, not to see ahead of me. In other words, even when standing next to my machine with the machine off the light is on for safety.
> 
> I also learned the value of reflective clothing the same day. Safety First for me from now on.


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice job of the install. I was thinking of installing a battery operated light on my Ariens Pathpro. Still looking for a mounting hardware.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jrom said:


> Looks great. Good job, good idea.
> 
> By the way, thank you again for the glorious Alberta Clippers that have been coming my way as of late...11.5 feet of nice clean snow since December 8.


You're welcome for the Alberta Clippers. If I could monetize them I would.

We says thanks to our neighbours in B.C. all the time for the Chinook winds from over the Rocky Mountains. We go from -20C to +10C in 24 hours. One day we're snowblowing; the next day people are literally jogging in shorts.

It's crazy. Even after 50+ years here Mother Nature still leaves me in awe.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Mate from Virginia said:


> Nice job of the install. I was thinking of installing a battery operated light on my Ariens Pathpro. Still looking for a mounting hardware.


My original design was a welded 1/4" flat bar between the handlebars. That's what I did on another machine. A good quality aluminium project box from a electronics store works well for the case. Grommets for all cables in and out, waterproof switches and fuse holder if you have them. If you know someone who has a tubing notcher or you have the patience to file out fishmouths on square tubing this works great between handlebars as well. If you were in Calgary I'd be happy to do it for you for free.

I just got lucky as the Honda start bracket lent itself to the mod.

Best of luck. I enjoyed my Ariens machines over the years and had good use out of them.


----------

